# ???Dart kits???



## gwisher (Feb 24, 2010)

I was walking through my local Wppdcraft store and I saw a picture with some darts with the barrel turned from wood.  Does anyone know where I could find these kits?  I looked on Woodcraft.com and couldn't find anything.  I think these would really neat for my rec room.


----------



## snyiper (Feb 24, 2010)

PSI has those


----------



## David M (Feb 24, 2010)

the ones i got was from Wood n Whimsies . plastic tip for electronic board .


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw the kits here at my local Woodcraft store.  They were in the same isle as the pen blanks


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 24, 2010)

Most all of the resellers seem to have them. There's both steel tip and plastic,
depending on what you want. You could probably rig up Velcro tips if you are
crafty..


----------



## gwisher (Feb 24, 2010)

Has anyone made a set of these? and if so how did they turn out?  I'm pretty excited about trying these


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I just got a set today but not sure when I get a chance to turn them


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 24, 2010)

I've made several sets, I should make more. All have sold at first showing. I had
put them at $60 set for cocobolo, amboyna and custom colored resins. (made with
my own molds) Trickiest part of the darts is getting the weight and balance right.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 24, 2010)

gwisher said:


> Has anyone made a set of these? and if so how did they turn out?


Here's a pic of a set I made out of corian.




The kit comes with some lead wool for weighting the darts.  I made a set out of antler for my brother-in-law, and had to stick a bullet inside the tube to get the weight up to 19g.

You'll notice that I swapped the nose and tail pieces.  Every darts player I showed them to preferred them this way.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## gwisher (Feb 24, 2010)

Those turned out nice.  I wish I could get them locally as I am having company on Saturday for some pool and darts and it would be neat to play a game with some handmade darts and show them off.  I called woodcraft and rockler and no luck.  Woodcraft discontinued them (why did they tease me with that picture then.

I wonder if I could use a standard dart and modify it?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 24, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> I've made several sets, I should make more. All have sold at first showing. I had
> put them at $60 set for cocobolo, amboyna and custom colored resins. (made with
> my own molds) Trickiest part of the darts is getting the weight and balance right.



They're fun aren't they... I've only made 3 sets so far.. one in ebony, one in deer antler and one in cocobolo.... did you get the little balance scale to get the weights right??   I forgot to put the lead wool in the antler kits... expected them to be different weights, but they all turned out to be the same weight..


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 24, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> They're fun aren't they... I've only made 3 sets so far.. one in ebony, one in deer antler and one in cocobolo.... did you get the little balance scale to get the weights right??   I forgot to put the lead wool in the antler kits... expected them to be different weights, but they all turned out to be the same weight..



I had a triple beam scale available so I used that. But I had the hardest
time getting the balance right. (correct weight is one thing, having all of
that weight in the front or back can ruin it) Open it up, push, pull .. finally
drizzled in some thin CA to hold everything together before I assembled.

I had the buyer test their own weights and balance before I glued it
all down. They seemed to like being part of the process.

But yeah .. they're fun!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a few sets that I made.  The plastic tip ones went much easier, because they do not weigh as much due to the lelctronic board requirements.
However, the conventional ones were not moving, because I could not make them weigh the 25 grams or so that the shooters around here want for convention boards. The only ones I got that high with a thin dia were the bone ones, and the lignum ones
That was the only drawback.

Jerry


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 24, 2010)

JerrySambrook said:


> ... the conventional ones were not moving, because I could not make them weigh the 25 grams or so that the shooters around here want for convention boards.


Serious players buy solid tungsten dart shafts for that reason.  Tungsten is very dense so you get the weight you want at the minimum diameter (slimmer darts allow tighter groups).

It can be difficult to pack lead wool tightly enough to get a kit dart over 20g.  I've resorted to solid lead slugs at times.

If anybody needs extra lead wool, let me know.  I have a flat-rate box full of lead shavings from drilling bullets.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 25, 2010)

Eric,
   Are you sure about the Ti?  I thought it was carbide, because carbide is so dense.  Ti is a very light yet strong metal we use in aircraft parts.
We use it in applications where it needs to have the strength of steel (almost) and the lightness of aluminum (almost).

Carbide would make a very weighty dart shaft, albeight very expensive as well


----------



## snyiper (Feb 25, 2010)

I know all the ti we use on the birds is very light weight but strong as the dickens,,, Tungston may be a nice heavy dense material. I dont play other than at the house so im not sure what the current use is.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 25, 2010)

JerrySambrook said:


> Eric,
> Are you sure about the Ti?  ...  Ti is a very light yet strong metal we use in aircraft parts.



Jerry, you are right.  I misspoke (or mistyped?).  I meant to say "tungsten", not "titanium".

Thanks for catching the error,
Eric


----------



## Albuqshutterbug (Jun 11, 2014)

*Dart Kits*

PSI still carries both the steel tip and the soft tip kits.
You will find them listed under games of all places.
Currently sell for about $10 I think.
I have attached a photo of a set that I turned with Bocote.
I had no problem bringing them up to the weight I wanted by tamping the lead wool tight with a just right sized drill bit tail first.
I was able to get them to 23 grams without the shaft and flight with room to spare.

Jim


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 11, 2014)

I have made them before but thought the barrels were to long. I shortened them by about 3/4" and they seemed to through much better.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 11, 2014)

gwisher said:


> Has anyone made a set of these? and if so how did they turn out?  I'm pretty excited about trying these



I've done several sets... I like to do them from deer antler... usually get about $100 for a set of 3... all of mine have been the steel tips.

You'll also want to get the gram scale so you can weight them equally...


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 11, 2014)

gwisher said:


> I was walking through my local Wppdcraft store and I saw a picture with some darts with the barrel turned from wood.  Does anyone know where I could find these kits?  I looked on Woodcraft.com and couldn't find anything.  I think these would really neat for my rec room.


PSI has  them on sale right now - PKDART1 and PKDART2.  Pretty good sale price.


----------

